# Flamed Box Elder



## myingling (Sep 11, 2013)

Short reed FBE stabilized goose call I did up this piece wood got lots going on 
Thanks for lookin

http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/DSCF4285_zps45f75cf8.jpg

http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/DSCF4279_zpsb5c5e330.jpg

http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/DSCF4287_zps3dd3f1dd.jpg


----------



## Wildthings (Sep 11, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## davduckman2010 (Sep 11, 2013)

good lookin feather getter mike duck


----------



## bearmanric (Sep 12, 2013)

She is pretty. Rick


----------

